# two guns in one week??? i have problems



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well went to the gun shop yet again yesterday. went to trade a shotgun and a rossi trifecta for a 22 mag... and sense i have to send my bushmaster back in for a loose rail i NEEDED a new gun to use while it was in the shop. tell me what ya think . and just for you don.... i used a better camera too


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice rifle. I like the stainless steel and a synthetic stock. Very good choice


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks... i tend to go with guns that take abuse...lol im not nice to them. sighted it in today at 50 yards... five holes touching at 1/2 inch high. im ready


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you got problems....I wish I was so inflicted. Thanks for the clear pic oneshot, I appreciate it. Nice gun. I'm a stainless fan myself too. What's with the loose rail ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its a carbon 15, the upper and lower are all corbon material and either the aluminum rail is milled to deep or the upper was cast wrong. ill let everyone know how bushmasters service is. which by the way, i found our remington owns


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah , www.freedomgroup.com

Boy that has to make you happy. NOT !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well if they have fast turn around and fix it , i understand when something is mass prouduced some have problems... but for 700 it better be *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* fast turnaround...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good choice oneshot. I have the same rig but my barrel is the fluted one. Cabelas had Savage make up their own special guns for a certain time. Talk about a tack driver ! I really need to get some pics going with range results. LOL Never have been one to carry a camera much.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Good choice one shot. I have the same rig but my barrel is the fluted one. Cabelas had Savage make up their own special guns for a certain time. Talk about a tack driver ! I really need to get some pics going with range results. LOL Never have been one to carry a camera much.


 By the looks of your avatar pic. your camera is probably a bit too strong!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya hassell im saying he has a bit to much zoom on his camera....lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew there was something wrong with that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* thing !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They call me bones cause I have more broken ones than good ones !! LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well that sucks... how did ya brake all them bones?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Construction, farming and horses. You know how that goes oneshot.


----------

